# degu scotland??



## fuzzmac1984 (Oct 15, 2009)

hi does anyone know any breeders near edinburgh?id love a pair and would prefer to buy from a breeder than a pet shop.ta


----------



## fuzzmac1984 (Oct 15, 2009)

nobody?even any pet shops tha sell them i can travel to fife and glasgow area's


----------



## YorkshireExotics (Jan 27, 2011)

I breed them and have some but i think it would be too costly to arange a courier. I have been up to scotland a few times to visit family - but not lately ..why not ask if any couriers have a run to you from a breeder they may do a deal !?


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Any particular reason why you want to get them from a breeder rather than a pet shop? I got my girls from PAH and they're fine. Admittedly I felt like I'd rescued them a bit cos they weren't being housed quite right (tray was under the mess of their cage instead of on top to prevent bumble foot) but they've been great from day one and very healthy.


----------



## bluewellingtons (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry i don't know anyone breeding up north, but i understand, then need to get them from a breeder, 

as i only got my two from Pets at home - as they were in the re homing area. I glad I did , as i had lots of issues with their health, one had a broken jaw, one eye busted, the list goes on and on. and was told their vet check them over ( lol ) how only got the one. and some of the issue is due to breeding, so in the long run it not there fault if where they get them from !! 

So good luck with finding, but i have to say a blindish degu is very funny little champ.


----------

